# Backwoods Clone I just finished Up!!!!



## firemanjim (Dec 12, 2013)

Here is the BEAST I just finished building.  Waiting on gaskets to get here and I will be firing her up.  It is a clone of a Backwoods.  Just alot bigger.  Cook chamber is 42" tall 24" deep and 34" wide. Has 51 square feet of cooking grid if all 9 racks are used.  The racks are 4" apart so it will work great for ribs, chicken wings, or briskets.  If I am doing Butts I will need to remove every other rack.  Will be powered by a CyberQ with a 25cfm Pit bull fan.  Charcoal basket is 36" x 24" x 5" deep. Welded in Minion Divider made of 3/8" thick steel 5" tall.  Got to paint it tomorrow.  Also waiting on my Tel-Tru thermometer. I used 1 1/2" Mineral wool super dense insulation.  Fire box is 1/4" steel. Bottom of water pan is 1/4" steel. Internal sides are 1/8" steel.  All outside skins are 16 gauge steel.













IMG_20131211_161305_776_zpsadknilyi.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Dec 12, 2013


















IMG_20131211_161348_583_zpsmscnlkvg.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Dec 12, 2013


















IMG_20131211_161422_081_zpsyumxtqas.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Dec 12, 2013


















IMG_20131211_161359_808_zpsq5eridl3.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Dec 12, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet...Did you insulate it?    Powder coating or painting it?


----------



## firemanjim (Dec 12, 2013)

Yea it is insulated with 1 1/2" super dense mineral wool insulation. It will be painted and a wrap put on it with our logo and stuff. Should be "sexy"!!


----------



## seenred (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow!  That thing's a beast!  Ya got skills, brother!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lookin' forward to seeing the final pics and seeing it in action...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow that's a beast!! Gonna be some great Q coming out of that rig!


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 13, 2013)

So, the bottom drawer is for ice cream, Nutty Buddies and shrimp?  That's a great idea!  I LOVE Nutty Buddies!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WOW!         THAT RIG
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm in!  I can't wait to see this rig finished.  I can't wait to see the wrap!  From the little bit of the sign I can see, I like your sign guy's style.  I like the old fashioned looking stuff.


----------



## firemanjim (Dec 18, 2013)

Got the fiberglass tadpole gaskets put on today.  Gonna fire it up Saturday and see what it will do!!!


----------



## millerk0486 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## top shot bbq (Dec 21, 2013)

GREAT JOB MAN !!! I would defiantly put you to work with those skills ! if you lived closer to the boro

Jason


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2013)

THAT  is impressive!  Nice skills!

Looked up Decherd, TN and found a familiar place just up the road.  Played in the 1972 Tullahoma Lions Bowl in HS!


----------



## thunderjosh (Apr 3, 2014)

Great looking smoker looks like my build. How do you like the fire box divider?  And how does it work? Since I seen yours I'm been thinking of a divider. Thanks 













image.jpg



__ thunderjosh
__ Mar 31, 2014


----------



## smiley (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice job.  I built mine similar to a pitmaker vault.  But larger and heavier.  3/16" interior and 1/8" outside.  2"insulation all around.  It holds the heat very well.  Temps between my tel-tru and my maverick are only 3 - 5 degrees different.  I'm sure yours will also be close.  Again,  nice build.













image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------



## thunderjosh (Apr 5, 2014)

Very impressive,  my fire box and high heat areas are 1/8" and angle iron frame. 16 gauge guts with 3.5" of 2500 degree thermafiber wrapped with aluminum. I can run 13 hrs on 17 lbs of lump @ 225. In the middle I'm dead on 225 front and back with maverick and a mypin temp control. From top to bottom I have 20 degrees difference. I'm so happy with the performance of this thing. First comp is 3 weeks away can't wait. Your smoker looks great like the color.


----------



## smiley (Apr 5, 2014)

Let us know how your competition turns out.  Should be a lot of good eating.


----------

